# channel info popup



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

Please disable the channel info popup after it starts to record. It's annoying, I have to record like 10 seconds early to edit this out later. :down:


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

There is no TiVo channel info popup on any recordings. What you're seeing is probably coming from your cable box, and TiVo has no control over that. Check your cable box to see if you can disable the channel banners on a channel change, or at least make them vanish faster. Unfortunately, most cable boxes won't allow it to be disabled.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

the channel banner is not from my cable box. when tivo changes the channel to record a show, that info popup comes up..


----------



## mattsledge (Dec 10, 2005)

megazone said:


> There is no TiVo channel info popup on any recordings.


You might want to tell that to my S2 DT.  The channel info banner is there when I press 'play' to watch a recorded show.

Personally I like it, but I can see how it's a distraction.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Bytez: I am positive the TiVo does not introduce banners into the recording. If you mean the banners that pop up on screen, they are overlaid and NOT part of the recording. You can clear them with 'clear' or 'left' on the remote. They don't really hurt anything. They aren't recorded.

Matt: Ah, we were just having a communications breakdown. The popup isn't part of the recording, it just comes up from the TiVo and it can be cleared - press 'clear', or 'left' in the remote and it goes away.


----------



## mattsledge (Dec 10, 2005)

megazone said:


> Matt: Ah, we were just having a communications breakdown. The popup isn't part of the recording, it just comes up from the TiVo and it can be cleared - press 'clear', or 'left' in the remote and it goes away.


*smacks forehead*.

Okay then. It's not a huge deal, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents that wasn't needed.  The banner doesn't bother me.


----------



## Bytez (Sep 11, 2004)

megazone said:


> Bytez: I am positive the TiVo does not introduce banners into the recording. If you mean the banners that pop up on screen, they are overlaid and NOT part of the recording. You can clear them with 'clear' or 'left' on the remote. They don't really hurt anything. They aren't recorded.
> 
> Matt: Ah, we were just having a communications breakdown. The popup isn't part of the recording, it just comes up from the TiVo and it can be cleared - press 'clear', or 'left' in the remote and it goes away.


actually, they do appear on the recordings  what do you mean by clear them with "clear" or "left" ? when it's recording, press them or??


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I am 100% positive the TiVo does NOT put any banners on recordings.

It *does* pop-up an overlay whenever you watch a recording, or when you change a channel, etc. If you want to get rid of the banner, press Clear when it pops up.

If that doesn't clear it - then I'd bet it isn't coming from the TiVo.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Not to mention the TiVo generated banners will look quite a bit different than the Cable Box generated ones.


phox


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Bytez: do you have a picture of the banner in the recording?

If you "Save to VCR" I think you get a title screen at the beginning.


----------

